# A theory that could finally explain how the Great Pyramids of Egypt were built



## qubit (Aug 4, 2011)

> There are many theories about how the Great Pyramid in Egypt was constructed, ranging from UFOs to elaborate ramps and machines. But none has ever fully explained how mere human effort could raise such an incredible structure. Until now.
> 
> A French architect named Jean-Pierre Houdin has used 3D modeling software, combined with rigorous study of the pyramid itself, to advance a startling new theory that supported by some pretty compelling evidence.
> 
> Over at Archaeology, Bob Brier explains Houdin's theory. Basically, he suggests that the base of the pyramid was constructed using a ramp that was later dismantled and used to build a winding, spiral ramp on the inside walls of the pyramid. People carried stones up these ramps, building more ramp as they went. When they finished, the ramp was sealed within the pyramid walls.



I say rubbish, it was aliens wot did it!







http://io9.com/5827208/a-theory-tha...in-how-the-great-pyramids-of-egypt-were-built


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 4, 2011)

Ramps and hard labour. probably strong animals to help but the latter is but a guess of mine.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 4, 2011)

I figured since they found all the workers camps a couple of years ago that this was accepted knowledge by now.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Ramps and hard labour. probably strong animals to help but the latter is but a guess of mine.



Yup, Really hard worked people and animals with great minds behind how to do it and no not aliens LMAO.



sneekypeet said:


> I figured since they found all the workers camps a couple of years ago that this was accepted knowledge by now.



Always some one trying to make some thing out of nothing like peanuts being bad for you.


I hope the tax payer don't pay for BS like this.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 4, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I figured since they found all the workers camps a couple of years ago that this was accepted knowledge by now.



They used oiled slipways to move the large blocks. Quarrying doesn't require precision tools, its known that the Egyptians used wooden pegs and water to make the stone split from the wall, they just split it into the block shape then it was finished to make it more flat.

I think some technology just gets lost over the years. Ever heard of the Baghdad battery? Thats another theory that was suggested to show how they lit the inside of the pyramids. Take the cure for scurvy, people knew it worked but they didn't discover why until years later.

Also there is a theory that they made some sort of artificial limestone.

I too thought the ramp theory was largely accepted. I'm shocked people still think it was aliens.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw a documentary that talked about this theory and at the time he was still trying to find evidence from parts of the pyramids where this internal structure should have been exposed.  I thought that the sections they could actually inspect didn't support the theory, but this was a couple of years ago.

edit:  OK, just read about the gravimetric data.


----------



## Drone (Aug 4, 2011)

They just used 3d printers. A lot of them.

Ok ok I keed. It's just ancient Egyptians had too much time in their hands (no facebook, no twitter, no interwebz) so they decided to build that pyramids. I always thought it was aliens who built it or maybe Atlanteans. *goes to play Tomb Raider*

Here are some crazy theories:

http://www.focusonrecovery.net/mattersoffaith/Egypt_Great_Pyramid.html
http://www.gizapyramid.com/articles/levitation.htm
http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9551919888/m/6541967089

In a nutshell: they all talk about sound waves and levitation ...


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 4, 2011)

> It is estimated that 5.5 million tons of limestone, 8,000 tons of granite (imported from Aswan), and 500,000 tons of mortar were used in the construction of the Great Pyramid



That's a lot of rock. And then you need to cut, and place them correctly. Must have taken a good deal amount of time considering it takes us years to build skyscrapers today.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 4, 2011)

A lot of people believe the base stones were poured:
http://www.materials.drexel.edu/News/Item/?i=948


----------



## Goodman (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the only one that may have got it/prove it is Joseph Davidovits 
Pyramid blocks may have been built the same way as we do now on building using concrete , i think is that the only logical way that it would have been done IMO

See the video---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znQk_yBHre4


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

I've heard that theory and shouldn't the difference between some sort of cement-like amalgam and limestone be pretty obvious?


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 4, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I've heard that theory and shouldn't the difference between some sort of cement-like amalgam and limestone be pretty obvious?



I think the process is very similar to how natural limestone is created tbh. Also remember that limestone in nature is constantly being changed and reshaped by water. Limestone actually holds water inside, it filters it. Think caves, but think specially on stalagtites and stalagmites. It takes a lot of time for stalacmites to form but that's because of the few material that water drops can hold. However even there, it's obvious that the process of creation must be extremely fast, otherwise the next drop would simply wipe out or disperse all the material left by the previous drop before it settles and stalagmites would never be able to form.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 4, 2011)

nobody can explain how they were build;maybe one day the answer will come when we'll be able to manipulate time and see back in our past


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 4, 2011)

You don't need to see something to know what happened, more or less. Have you read the article and watched the videos?

All the misteries regarding the pyramids have been solved, it's just that people (and many archeologists) don't want to listen, because it contradcits what they "knew" or thought. There's nothing worse for some people than debunked myths.


----------



## ComradeSader (Aug 4, 2011)

What are you guys on? Everyone knows it was the Goa'uld.


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Crusader said:


> What are you guys on? Everyone knows it was the Goa'uld.



Dangit, you beat me to it!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 4, 2011)

They were buiilt from the top down! D'uh!

Eddie Griffin FTW 

I have my own theory, but there's no way I'm going to share it with people here!!


----------



## twilyth (Aug 4, 2011)

You're all wrong.  This guy built them.


----------



## Drone (Aug 5, 2011)

> The Great Pyramids at Egypt's famous Giza Plateau line up with the stars that form the "belt" in the Orion constellation. The pyramids that form the pattern are Khufu, Khafre and Menkaure.



http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/piramides/esp_piramide_8.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/retro/calendar/pyramids.html

Fascinating!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn me, I always though Chuck Norris built it.


----------

